# GRAPHICS CONTEST 10 - Starring SID!



## Heather102180

There are just a few rules with this picture.  

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

Sid must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 600x450 in pixel size. 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until 11pm EST on Saturday, June 18th. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

And all the other rules we have! 

* I picked Sid (my sisters cat) because he's gonna be a challenge....all black kitty! Good luck!


----------



## cagnes

Good choice Heather... you've got me stumped already! :?


----------



## Snowball2

Okay, this is my first attempt at this, so be nice. I call it Cheshire Sid.


----------



## ForJazz

ooooh I can't wait! An idea popped into my head immediately, I hope it works!!!!! (probably won't :roll: )


----------



## cagnes

The 1st thing that popped into my head when I saw Sid was that he looked mysterious & magical... so I turned him into a fairy cat.


----------



## Megan1216

Here is my entry!









I call it "SpherySid".  Canges & Snowball, good job!


----------



## Spuzzi

WOW guys those are great! I love the cartoony effect Catlover! here is my entry. I know you guys are all probably groaning and saying, "what is it with her and this supernatural cats?" but this was such a good opportunity to make another ghost! 









I call it A CAT SPIRIT


----------



## Shivvy

I'm just no good at this  

here is my entry


----------



## morea

tee hee hee


----------



## Zalensia

morea said:


> tee hee hee



LOL nice!


----------



## Megan1216

morea said:


> tee hee hee


 :lol: Shivvy, nice entry. :wink: Spuz, thanks. Good job everyone!


----------



## Heather102180

Here is my entry....still trying to get the hang of PhotoShop.


----------



## BoscosMum

Heather...I like that!
Do you know the name of that font? I love that font!


----------



## morea

I think it is called Papyrus.


----------



## BoscosMum




----------



## coaster

BoscosMum said:


> Heather...I like that!
> Do you know the name of that font? I love that font!





morea said:


> I think it is called Papyrus.


Just FYI...there are two different fonts called Papyrus, they look similar but only one has the cool descending upper case. :wink: 
(a former girlfriend used it in her email, so I had to install the font on my computer :lol: )


----------



## icklemiss21

Sid Vicious as well umm Sid Vicious!


----------



## cagnes

> Sid Vicious as well umm Sid Vicious!


----------



## Megan1216

icklemiss21 said:


> Sid Vicious as well umm Sid Vicious!


Vicious! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Megan1216

cagnes said:


>


Where did you get that icon? So cute!


----------



## cagnes

Code:


Where did you get that icon? So cute! Very Happy

I don't remember, I've had it for a while.... I collect of emoticons & cat graphics. :wink: Maybe it was at CatStuff Graphics, they have a huge collection there!


----------



## DesnBaby

Instead of sunflower I give you Sidflower :lol: :


----------



## ForJazz

PS -- isn't the entry kind of long? Don't we usually do one week? I don't care except that most people who are going to enter see it right away, and then we all have to wait EXTRA long for the next contest. I guess it's nice to have two weekends to work on it though if you are really really busy.


----------



## Megan1216

cagnes said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Where did you get that icon? So cute! Very Happy
> 
> I don't remember, I've had it for a while.... I collect of emoticons & cat graphics. :wink: Maybe it was at CatStuff Graphics, they have a huge collection there!


Thanks!


----------



## cagnes

ForJazz said:


> PS -- isn't the entry kind of long? Don't we usually do one week? I don't care except that most people who are going to enter see it right away, and then we all have to wait EXTRA long for the next contest. I guess it's nice to have two weekends to work on it though if you are really really busy.


I made sure to enter right away because I only noticed _Saturday_... I didn't even pay attention to the date. :fust Later, I realized that it ended the following Saturday... I could have taken my time! :lol:


----------



## Hippyhart

Ok, here's my sad attempt -- those black cats are so hard to work with!!


----------



## ForJazz

I think we need to make another rule, no self-depricating talk when entering your graphics. No "here is mine, I hate it" or "here is my feeble attempt"...you should all just be proud and stop putting yourselves down! I am saying this with good intentions of course, but I am also serious.


----------



## Shivvy

ForJazz said:


> PS -- isn't the entry kind of long? Don't we usually do one week? I don't care except that most people who are going to enter see it right away, and then we all have to wait EXTRA long for the next contest. I guess it's nice to have two weekends to work on it though if you are really really busy.


I agree, I am ready for the next contest already


----------



## Heather102180

Thanks for the input. I just picked a date. It seems like they have run longer than a week so I chose longer than a week but I could be wrong. We'll keep it still for the original date. Whoever wins next will be able to pick the date and rules, ect. :wink:


----------



## icklemiss21

Yeah it seems a little unfair to change it now as some people may have already seen the date so not done something and think they have lots of time left.


----------



## cagnes

icklemiss21 said:


> Yeah it seems a little unfair to change it now as some people may have already seen the date so not done something and think they have lots of time left.


I agree... unless we get 4 more entries _(*hint*, *hint*)_, then the voting can begin! :wink:


----------



## Heather102180

Good point. Just need four more people to enter before Saturday! Shouldn't be that hard!


----------



## Shivvy

I'm just too impatient waiting for the next contest in the hope that one day I might win


----------



## LoveMyKitties

My first ever attempt


----------



## ForJazz

cagnes said:


> I agree... unless we get 4 more entries _(*hint*, *hint*)_, then the voting can begin! :wink:


Okay...there is NO WAY that I'm not entering this one. I have been working on my creation for several days, just putzing with it. I started making it the DAY the contest started, and I don't care if there are 6 entries before mine...I am entering the dang thing and no one is stopping me!!! (well actually...the mods could, Heather could, and well...lots of people could...but please don't b/c I really desperately want my entry to be included, I just need time to work on it!)


----------



## 4cats&counting

*Moon Face...*

Here I give you, not the "man in the moon" but, the "cat in the moon" :wink: 







[/img]


----------



## ForJazz

I kept thinking of the previews for Sin City when I did this one. It's not really the same thing, I did an Avril Lavigne graphic a long time ago that was much more Sin City style...but I thought it was funny b/c the words "Sid City" kept going through my head. lol I'm a dork.


----------



## 4cats&counting

Now that is HOT!!! No pun intended :wink: 

What program do you use? I have been meaning to ask you that...


Man that is really awesome..Went to your site too..really cool stuff there..Lots of talent


----------



## ForJazz

I use photoshop. I have used PSP in the past, but I consolidated seeing as how I can pretty much do anything in photoshop that is in PSP...I found no need to be redundant.  And thank you.


----------



## LoveMyKitties

*WOW* Forjazz

Can I delete mine?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4cats&counting

Your very welcome  I use PS7, but I am not fond of it..lol..I am more into Illustrator...Ofcourse I do graphic design and spend most of my time in Illustrator...lol...I love how you do all your artwork, truely unique!!!


----------



## BoscosMum

Brilliant Julie!!! I love the little fangs...vetry cool touch!


----------



## Shivvy

ForJazz said:


>



All I can say is WOW. I think they need to start adding a begineers, intermediate and experts graphic contest. 

Cos For Jazz's work is definately in the latter catergory and mine well (what comes below beginneers)LOL


----------



## cagnes

LoveMyKitties said:


> *WOW* Forjazz
> 
> Can I delete mine?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ForJazz

Oh you guys...stop being silly. I've been doing this for years, that's probably the only difference. Thanks for the compliments though.


----------



## tornangel012

No offense but I don't see how this represents Sin City at all. It was a graphic comic and movie that used at most one color to add a lil spice. That graphic reminds me more or halloween time or maybe Crow City of angels where the girl has the wing tatoos on her back.

Here are some PG excerpts from the comics

















And some from the movie

















anyways pretty graphic Forjazz but not IMO Sin City. I worked in a comic book store for 4 years so I know Frankmiller's work pretty well and I'm a loyal fan.


----------



## ForJazz

Cripes. I know what Sin City is, although this is way off topic. I never said my Sid graphic "represented Sin City." I said that's what was in my head when I made it b/c I kept thinking of "Sid City." Read the post again -- obviously it struck a nerve it didn't need to because you read it wrong.


----------



## tornangel012

:









Not very good but at least in the style


----------



## ForJazz

What style? There was no theme for this contest, so everyone's is "in the style."


----------



## cagnes

Well... it looks like we just reached 15 entries! :wink:


----------



## Hippyhart

Yippee!


----------



## Shivvy

I'm confused 8O :? 8O :? 8O :? 8O :?


----------



## tornangel012

ForJazz said:


> What style? There was no theme for this contest, so everyone's is "in the style."


style of sin city the short off topic discussion we had, no need for you to be snippy.


----------



## Zalensia

Since 15 entries are in, and that the limit and with current discussion I think now is a good time to close the thread. I look forward to the voting thread 8)


----------

